# best jetter hoses



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I looked on my discount supplier page and they offered dynaflex and a poly braided Schieffer...I need a 200ft 1/4 hose....any other suggestions or between these 2 a significant difference?


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

we have dyna flex orange on some of out tankers, orange doesn't come in 1/4", i think you may need red?
how flexible do you need the hose?

Personally i like the 'canalkler' rubber hose from trelleborg.









http://www.trelleborg.com/en/Industrial-Hose/Products--Applications/Construction--Evironment/Exhaust-gas/


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

We have had a great run with US jet's red anti-microbial hose.

Paul


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

i may in the market for new hoses soon also. I found a couple of rough spots on Friday on my 3/8 hose. Whats is everybody using, or like. The ones I have now are straight from General and they seem to be good, but I dont know squat. What do you got for 3/8 hose?


----------



## AmericanJetting (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure US Jetting's hose is made by Schieffer. I was happy w/ mine, but replaced it w/ a Piranha when the time came. I've only been using the Piranha for a few months now, but so far I like it better.

Give Gary @ Jetter Depot a call. He's got pretty good prices & the best customer service that I've came across. 

http://www.jetterdepot.com/home.html

edit: Opps...I missed the 1/4" part. I don't know who US Jetting's 1/4" orange hose is made by, but it's not too bad. The cover is a little on the weak side IMO. I also switched to Piranha red (200ft) for my 1/4" hose too, & have no complaints. Seems to have a much slicker surface on the hose cover which is nice.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

anyone have any experience with drain cables direct jetter hoses?


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

i have the shieffer 1/4 & 1/8 they have worked great .i got them from PW mall.


----------

